# Zum Pasubio - wie weit darf man?



## Rofimal (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da ich bald wieder am Gardasee bin, haben wir die Idee mal Richtung Pasubio zu schauen...
Es ist klar, das die Straße der 52 Galerien fürs biken gesperrt ist (aus verständlichen Gründen). Aber wie weit kommt man den offziell mit dem Bike - lohnt es sich überhaupt, oder sollte man da eher einen Wandertag einlegen? Und wieviel Zeit benötigt man dafür? Ein alter Auszug ausm Moser sagt 29,2km, 2:45h, 1200Hm - aber ich glaub das die 52 Gallerienstraße, oder? Ist vielleicht der gesamte Weg die Galeriestr? Da ich noch nicht dort war, würd ich mich über eine kurze Info freuen!
Danke Euch,

Grüße
Rofimal


----------



## thof (16. Juni 2009)

Du kannst bis zum Rif. Papa auf zwei Wegen: Strada Scarubbi und Strade Eroi. Beide bilden sogar einen Rundkurs. Die Galeria geht von der Papa zum Taleinstieg der Eroi. Von der Papa kanns Du weiter hinauf bis zu den Denti und Foxi und, und und ...
Tolles Bikerevier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (16. Juni 2009)

..wir sind die 52 Gallerien vom Passo Xomo hinauf geschoben (lohnt!) und haben beim Pappa übernachtet (ca. 600Hm). Hoch schieben müsste Ok sein, auch wenn man dann immer noch von oberschlauen deutschen Lehrerehepaaren angemacht wird.

Runde sah so aus:
Colle Xomo - 52 Gallerien - Rif. Pappa - Dente Italiano/Austria (lohnt, Geschmacksache) - Brochetta dei Foxi und Trail ins Tal (lohnt!) - Passo Fugazze (Teer) - Colle Xomo (Teer).

Das kann man gut an einem Tag schaffen. Das Auto würde ich am Fugazze oder Xomo (hier ggf. Gebührenpflichtig) abstellen, ggf. auch gut am Ende des Foxi Trails (Karte gucken).
Möglich wäre natürlich auch per Bike vom Lago und Übernachtung im Rif.Pappa oder Rif.Lancia (Nähe Brochetta Foxi).

Wenn Ihr nicht den 52er hoch schieben wollt, lohnt sich die Auffahrt vom Fugazze zum Rif. Pappa ebenso. Die B.d.Foxi würd ich in jedem Fall einbauen.

/Pedale.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2009)

Die Parkplätze am Fugazze sidn übrigens wohl auch Kostenpflichtig. Und den Trail von der Bocchetta dei Foxi halte ich derzeit für keine gute Wahl. Aber die Tour hoch zum Pappa lohnt auf jeden Fall. (Siehe die Aussicht links  )Einfach ein Schloß mitnehmen und ein wenig durch die Tunnel wandern. Dann gibts aber leider keine Einkehr in Foxi 

Robert

P.S.: Die Passage vom Pappa zum Lancia ist wohl auch noch nicht passierbar!


----------



## UncleHo (16. Juni 2009)

Die Strada delle Gallerie wÃ¼rde ich auch nicht schiebend mit dem Bike hinauf- bzw. hinuntergehen. Die MÃ¤nner in GraugrÃ¼n (Corpo Forestale), ausnahmsweise nicht vom Trentino â gehÃ¶rt nÃ¤mlich zur Provinz Vicenza und damit zum Veneto â machen da keinen Unterschied, ob Du jetzt auf dem Bike sitzt oder die StraÃe hinauf- oder hinunterschiebst. Steht Ã¼brigens auch etxra da, dass das Bikeverbot auf der Strada delle Gallerie auch das Schieben beinhaltet, auch wenn man es nur so auf den Schildern mithinzugekritzelt hat.
Abgesehen davon sind die FelsbÃ¶den in den Tunnels ziemlich glatt und schon mit normalen Bergschuhen sehr rutschig, ganz zu schweigen mit Cleats unter den Bikeschuhen.

Wenn man sich die Strada delle Gallerie, am besten unter der Woche, da ansosten sehr Ã¼berlaufen, mal ruhig anschauen will, brauchts auf jeden Fall eine Taschenlampe, TrekkingstÃ¶cke wÃ¤ren von Vorteil.

Rifugio Papa und Lancia sind mittlerweile beide durchgehend und damit auch unter der Woche auf. 

Strada degli Eroi, Strada degli Scarubbi sowie StraÃe von Giazzera zum Lancia bzw. von Malga Valli sind fÃ¼r Bikes frei befahrbar. Die Ãberquerung Papa â Lancia, im Moment zwischen Sette Croci und Sella del Roite noch eingeschneit â ist nach den bekannten Wegbegrenzungen in der Provinz Trient (Wanderwege mit mehr als 20% Steigung und/oder schmÃ¤ler als der Radstand des Bikes) offiziell nicht erlaubt. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r alle Trails mit diesen Charakteristika im Pasubiogebiet, wie die Abfahrt vom Val di Foxi.


----------



## Rofimal (17. Juni 2009)

Super für die vielen Dank für Eure Infos. Ich werd mir das mal auf der Karte ansehen.
Wie immer: SUPER FORUM HIER!


----------



## freeranger (18. Juni 2009)

Fahrt die Strada delle Galerie in der Nebensaison (ca. ab Anfang Okt.), dann kreuzt in der Regel kein Carabinieri mehr auf.
Ich fuhr sie jedoch mit einer schlechten Stirnlampe, deshalb ging in den Tunnels gar nichts mit fahren .


----------



## BHeinrich (18. Juni 2009)

freeranger schrieb:


> Fahrt die Strada delle Galerie in der Nebensaison (ca. ab Anfang Okt.), dann kreuzt in der Regel kein Carabinieri mehr auf.
> Ich fuhr sie jedoch mit einer schlechten Stirnlampe, deshalb ging in den Tunnels gar nichts mit fahren .



Lasst den Scheiß.

Grüße


----------



## freeranger (18. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Lasst den Scheiß.
> 
> Grüße



Deine Antwort ist ein Scheiß.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2009)

freeranger schrieb:


> Deine Antwort ist ein Scheiß.



Nee, dein Vorschlag ist Scheiß!


----------



## pedale3 (18. Juni 2009)

...die 52 Gallerien Strecke lohn in jeden Fall und war für uns das beeindruckenste am Pasubio! Beim Hochschieben hab ich da überhaupt keine Gewissensbisse, Verbot hin oder her.
Zudem werden die Kontrollen vermutlich nur am Unteren Ausgang sein.

Und wenn man spät Nachmittags am Xomo mit dem Hochschiebeen startet sind dort kaum noch Wanderer unterwegs. Übernachtung dann halt oben im Rif. Papa oder scchnell über die Piste zum Fugazze.

Die Tunnel sind schon feucht und rutschig, das stimmt. Da war ich ganz froh, dass ich mich immer so schön am Bike stützen konnte, 4-Füsser Stand sozusagen.

Und wenn man sich trotzdem mit Bikee unwohl fühlt wg. Verbote, Gefahren, etc., dann lohnt sich die Besichtigung auch zu Fuß!

Aber wenn eh noch Schnee liegt...

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeranger (18. Juni 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...die 52 Gallerien Strecke lohn in jeden Fall und war für uns das beeindruckenste am Pasubio! Beim Hochschieben hab ich da überhaupt keine Gewissensbisse, Verbot hin oder her.
> Zudem werden die Kontrollen vermutlich nur am Unteren Ausgang sein.
> 
> Und wenn man spät Nachmittags am Xomo mit dem Hochschiebeen startet sind dort kaum noch Wanderer unterwegs. Übernachtung dann halt oben im Rif. Papa oder scchnell über die Piste zum Fugazze.
> ...



Wer hat in Deutschland Gewissensbisse, auf Wegen, die schmäler als 2m sind, zu fahren? Ist es ein Unterschied?

Grüße


----------



## freeranger (18. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nee, dein Vorschlag ist Scheiß!



Einen der imposantesten Singletrails zu fahren kann kein Scheiß sein, Verbot hin oder her. Sag mal allen deutschen Bikern, die im Land die 2 Meter Regel nicht einhalten, daß es ******* ist, was sie machen, Du Pharisäer!


----------



## on any sunday (18. Juni 2009)

freeranger schrieb:


> Wer hat in Deutschland Gewissensbisse, auf Wegen, die schmäler als 2m sind, zu fahren? Ist es ein Unterschied?
> 
> Grüße



Ja, das Verbot ist auch ausgesprochen worden, weil auf dem Weg, wie im gesamten Pasubiogebiet, tausende Menschen ins nicht vorhandene Gras gebissen haben. Aus Respekt sollte man sich deshalb an das Bikeverbot halten, zu Fuß ist der Weg nicht weniger eindrucksvoll und viele Tunnel sind sowieso auch mit Licht nicht fahrbar, weil zu niedrig oder rutschiger, tropfsteinartiger Untergrund.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juni 2009)

Angeblich hats auch 2 Todesfälle mit Bikern gegeben, die die mannshohen Lüftungsfenster für den Ausgang gehalten haben sollen...
Sozusagen der finale Drop... eigentlich gar nicht so witzisch. 

Soviel zur Begründung des Verbotes seitens der Italiener. Wenn man erwischt wird, soll es auch etwas teuerer werden, als ein Verstoß gegen unsere "geliebte" 2-Meter-Regel ;-) Die Rede war von 300 Euro. Zuzüglich Abtransport des Bikes.


----------



## BHeinrich (19. Juni 2009)

freeranger schrieb:


> Einen der imposantesten Singletrails zu fahren kann kein Scheiß sein, Verbot hin oder her. Sag mal allen deutschen Bikern, die im Land die 2 Meter Regel nicht einhalten, daß es ******* ist, was sie machen, Du Pharisäer!



Lässt sich glaube so nicht vergleichen. Oder stehen an jedem Weg der schmaler wie 2m ist, derartig eindeutige Verbotsschilder?

Bekommt man überhaupt sein Bike noch in die Tunnels? Die "Sperranlagen" sind doch mittlerweile recht massiv.

Grüße


----------



## thof (19. Juni 2009)

BHeinrich schrieb:


> Bekommt man überhaupt sein Bike noch in die Tunnels? Die "Sperranlagen" sind doch mittlerweile recht massiv.



es gibt nur ein überwindbares "Gatter" am oberen Eingang  (Rif. Papa).
Wir wollten damals (2005) auch -wie pedale- von unten durch die Tunnels hoch zur Papa schieben. Entgegenkommende (fahrende Biker) rieten uns davon ab, weil wir keine Lampen dabei hatten. Aber da kamen uns schon noch etliche fahrend entgegen. Das Bikeverbot dort macht schon Sinn, sollte man m.M.n. respektieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UncleHo (19. Juni 2009)

Auch an der Bocchetta Campiglia, also am Beginn der Strada delle Gallerie, sind Sperren angebracht. 

Seit 2008 wird der alte Frontverlauf am Pasubio systematisch vor dem weiteren Verfall zu schützen versucht. Man ist dabei eine Art Freilichtmuseum u.a. am Pasubio einzurichten, dieses Projekt wird von mehreren Seiten aus finanziert auch von der  EU. Infos hier: www.ecomuseograndeguerra.it

So hat man schon vor einiger Zeit an o.g. Bocchetta Campiglia eine Art Eingang errichtet. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das darauf hinauslaufen wird, das die Strada delle Gallerie früher oder später nur noch gegen Eintritt zu besichtigen sein wird und damit die Geschichte für Biker - mit Bike - , die es nicht lassen können, definitiv dicht sein wird. 

Im übrigen kann es auch passieren, dass die Forestale oben am Ausgang beim Papa auftaucht und abkassiert, alles schon da gewesen.


----------



## BHeinrich (19. Juni 2009)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Auch an der Bocchetta Campiglia, also am Beginn der Strada delle Gallerie, sind Sperren angebracht.



Hatte ich es also doch richtig in Erinnerung, dass an beiden Seiten Sperren waren. (Stand Oktober 08)

VIele Grüße


----------



## anda (19. Juni 2009)

Wir sind dort den Klettersteig rauf un die Strada del 52 Gallerie runter!
Wollte auch immer mit dem Bike dort hin, aber man muss ja nicht überall fahren!
Vorallem weil dort ausdrücklich das Biken verboten ist!


----------



## olddad (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

meine Meinung zum Pasubio. Auto am Fugazza Pass parken dann die 8,5km lange Auffahrt zum Tunnel der Helden dann noch einmal 2,5km
zum Rifuggio Papa und dort die Räder absperren und zu Fuß weiter. 
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn. Leute die behaupten sie 
können die 52 Tunnel fahren die würde ich gerne einmal am 52. Tunnel
treffen und dann sollen sie vormachen wie sie den 52. Tunnel fahren.
Wir sind begeisterte Mountainbiker aber wo Schluß ist Schluß. Die Strafen sollten in meinen Augen drastisch erhöht werden. Auch wäre
ich für eine ständige Kontrolle. Wir haben nun den 3. Versuch unternommen ( der letzte am 9.7.09) und ich muß sagen bei meinen
nächsten Gardasee-Aufenthalt werde ich mit dem Shuttle-Bus bis zum
Tunnel der Helden ( 1800m ) mitfahren und dann zu Fuß die Tour
unternehmen. 

Gruß Olddad


----------



## nitrous-20 (18. Juli 2009)

wo bitte ist da ein problem im 52ten tunnel? ich fahre die galleria jedes jahr mind. einmal.allerdings zu einer zeit im jahr wo du sonst niemanden dort findest.wichtig ist nur eine gute lampe und sehr gute fahrtechnik


----------



## olddad (18. Juli 2009)

Wieder so einer der nicht lesen kann und bei einem Unfall
ist dann das Geschrei wieder groß.
Sorry kein Verständnis. Finds nur blöd wenn man andere dazu
aufruft die Tunnels mit dem Rad zu fahren.

Olddad


----------



## BHeinrich (18. Juli 2009)

olddad schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> .....ich muß sagen bei meinen
> nächsten Gardasee-Aufenthalt werde ich mit dem Shuttle-Bus bis zum
> ...



Ich habe 2008 am letzten September WE die Tour zu Fuß mit meiner Frau unternommen.
Parken am Fugazze, Strada de Eroi, Mittagessen im Papa, dann Abstecher zu den beiden Denti (muß man auch nicht unbedingt mit dem Bike hinrammeln), retour zum Papa, Strada del Galerie, Passo Xsomo, Ponte Verde, Fugazze. Wobei man sich den Rücklatscher, vom Xomo zum Fuggazze auf Asphalt ( ca.7,5km), sparen sollte. Ist ne straffe Wanderung. Wir sind ca. 9.00Uhr los (Parplatz war dann voll belegt)
und waren ca. 17.00Uhr am Passo Xomo.

Zu Fuß kann man auch besser die Infotafeln lesen welche zu jeden der 52 Tunnel ein Geschichte über den Namesgeber der einzelnen Tunnel liefert bzw. über den Bau des Weges. Persönlich fand ich das sehr interesant. Wenn man sich im Vorfeld etwas mit der Geschichte des Pasubios befasst, ist eine Wanderung mindestens genauso eindrucksvoll wie eine Biketour.

P.S. Habe selbst zu Fuß einen falschen Ausgang genommen! 
Gleich am obersten Tunnel zum nächsten Loch wieder raus. Auf vorhandenen schmalen Pfad mit leichter Kraxelei zum nächsten Fenster wieder rein. Beim "Wiedereinstieg" kamen zufällig Wanderer von unten rauf die, zu meiner Überraschung, einfach im Tunnel weiterliefen. Dadurch hat man erst gemerkt, dass man den falschen Weg genommen hatte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## olddad (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo BHeinrich,

danke, endlich einer der das auch so sieht wie ich.

Gruß Olddad


----------



## mtb-rennsteig (8. Dezember 2009)

...die Saison 2009 ist nun vorbei, wie ist der Stand der Dinge am Pasubio??? Kommt man noch mit dem Bike auf die Strada..., wie sieht es mit den Kontrollen aus..., wie ist der Zustand des Traumtrails???


----------



## nitrous-20 (9. Dezember 2009)

es liegt schon schnee!! kontrolliert wird nur die galleria


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitm_radl_do (11. Dezember 2009)

Servus,





mtb-rennsteig schrieb:


> ...die Saison 2009 ist nun vorbei, wie ist der Stand der Dinge am Pasubio??? Kommt man noch mit dem Bike auf die Strada


du hast den Pasubio-Thread auferweckt, wenn du Interesse hast an der Strecke Passo Pian delle Fugazza - Strada degli Eroi - Rifugio Papa - Porte del Pasubio - Dente Italiano und zurück, dann schau hier rein: http://www.alpenx-xl.de/touren-gardasee/pasubio.php Ich war am 31.Oktober da oben...
Von der Strade del 52 galerie wirst du hier aber nix finden, außer dem Foto vom Eingang zum ersten Tunnel, mit dem Bike-Verbot-Schild.
Warum auch...

Beste Grüße


----------



## peter muc (11. Dezember 2009)

@ mitm_radl_do: sensationelle Bilder


----------



## mitm_radl_do (12. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ mitm_radl_do: sensationelle Bilder


@peter muc: dankeschön


----------



## st-bike (12. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ mitm_radl_do: sensationelle Bilder



Kann mich nur anschließen. Die ganze Seite ist super gemacht. Da bekommt man richtig die Faszination Mountainbiken auf den Bildschirm.


----------



## Silly (12. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ mitm_radl_do: sensationelle Bilder




Könnte nicht mehr zustimmen.

Das heißt, das was du da gemacht hast, kann man tun, ohne sich über die Bikeverbote hinwegzusetzen? Dann landet das aber ganz oben auf meiner yet-to-bike-Liste.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (12. Dezember 2009)

@ st-bike und Silly: so, danke, jetzt ists aber wieder gut... 

Ja, das ist alles möglich ohne sich über ein Bikeverbot hinwegzusetzen...


----------



## powderJO (13. Dezember 2009)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ mitm_radl_do: sensationelle Bilder



die bilder sind echt schön. die tour ist imho aber eher suboptimal weil ziemlich viele gute möglichkeiten ausgelassen werden, um auf dem anfahrtsweg auch wieder zurück zu fahren. viel schöner geht es z.b zurück über rifugio lancia und bocchetta di foxi. sieh auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219483

geht für trainierte biker prima als eintagestour, wem das aber doch zu arg ist, kann auch direkt vom rifugio papa zum boccheta di foxi rüberqueren und spart sich so ein paar ;-) höhenmeter


----------



## freeridealex (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass am Pasubio auf die Bikeverbote geachtet werden soll. Bin vor 10 Jahren den 52-Tunnel-Weg gefahren und war wirklich sehr fasziniert. Allerdings finde ich diejenigen, die immer noch meinen hier den absoluten Thrill zu finden nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Der Weg bietet vor allem in den Tunnels keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten, wenn Wanderer hochkommen oder vor einem sind. Zudem ist es dort drin sehr rutschig und an manchen Stellen fährt man über Metalltritte die ein Bremsen schon sehr erschweren. 
 In Hinsicht auf die eigene aber auch anderer Sicherheit sollte mans lassen. Rücksichtnahme auf Grund der Geschichte des Ortes sollte man zudem walten lassen, es gibt andere Trails die auch den Endorphinausstoss ins Unermessliche steigen lassen.


----------



## Alex! (17. Februar 2010)

An alle die schon mal dagewesen sind.
Wie lange benötigt man eigentlich zu Fuss durch die Strada del 52 Galeria. Kommend vom rif Papa. Möchte mir diese wenn ich dort schon einmal bin zu Fuss ansehen.

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nitrous-20 (17. Februar 2010)

kommt darauf an ob du rauf gehst oder runter,rauf zum refugio wirst du sicher 2,5 stunden gehen.


----------



## UncleHo (18. Februar 2010)

Alex! schrieb:


> ...
> Wie lange benötigt man eigentlich zu Fuss durch die Strada del 52 Galeria. Kommend vom rif Papa.



Runter 1,5 bis 2 h. Taschenlampe nicht vergessen.


----------



## Enduro (25. Februar 2010)

rauf hatte ich 2,5 Stunden und aussen rum über die Passtrasse (mit Abkürzungen) wieder runter 1,5 Stunden


----------

